# Bosch 1617 Evs edge guide installation ease



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

My buddy doesn’t know squat about routers , and he wants to buy his first . I’m trying to talk him into getting a Bosch 1617 evs , but he says in the reviews that it’s a hassle to install the guide . 
I’m assuming he’s talking about the edge guide that has rails that go into the holes of the routers base .
When he reads reviews they complain about needing to turn some screw that no one makes a driver for .
Does anyone have a clue what the heck he’s referring to? He also mentioned removing the base to install the guide , but I’m assuming the base stays on. 
As I’m saying , he doesn’t have a clue , *and his bible is youtube* , but I’m curious as to what this huge problem is he’s referring to regarding this elusive screw ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

his problem is YT...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> his problem is YT...


I’ve been trying to tell him that for years. Drives me crazy some days. I told him to join here, but he’ll have none of that , as youtube is his bible , and that is that


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’ve been trying to tell him that for years. Drives me crazy some days. I told him to join here, but he’ll have none of that , as youtube is his bible , and that is that


that's his problem...
you can lead a horse to water.....
we're not gonna change him nor be able to help him...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

He likes the Kool Aid better than water. I don't think I have ever used the edge guide for the 1617 since I got it. No reason to yet, It looks like it has 2 bar positions for the 1617 and the Colt with separate thumb screws.
Not sure if this is what he is talking about, It is a reasonable price for this quality asessory.
HErb
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-Deluxe...bosch+router+edge+guide&qid=1596079928&sr=8-2


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick; your buddy is out to lunch. The Bosch edge guide is so easy to use that a kid could figure it out. 
Yeh there are four thumbscrews on the shafts, two more hold the shaft to the cast base...no base removal required. In fact I can't even picture why a person would want to(?).
Two of the thumbscrews allow you to move the whole guide assembly in or out for rough location and the other two are for the fine adjustment, which is extremely precise.
Perhaps he shouldn't be allowed near power tools (or anything sharp for that matter...  ).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Rick; your buddy is out to lunch. The Bosch edge guide is so easy to use that a kid could figure it out.
> Yeh there are four thumbscrews on the shafts, two more hold the shaft to the cast base...no base removal required. In fact I can't even picture why a person would want to(?).
> Two of the thumbscrews allow you to move the whole guide assembly in or out for rough location and the other two are for the fine adjustment, which is extremely precise.
> *Perhaps he shouldn't be allowed near power tools (or anything sharp for that matter...*  ).


I agree . He was trying to tell me that I should buy one of these new small plunge saws , as he watched all the reviews on YouTube and the craftsman was up there in the ratings .
Apparently on youtube you can dam near do anything you can with a tablesaw , so he bought one. I told him buy a skil saw at the very least , and not this small hand held piece of junk . 
Recently he’s trying to cut some sections of plywood to build shelving,when it catches the plywood and goes flying in the air narrowly missing his fingers .
He took it back and bought a dewalt tablesaw lol. Unfortunately he doesn’t take constructive criticism well


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well at least Rick, it is a corded tool instead of battery operated.
HErb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I agree . He was trying to tell me that I should buy one of these new small plunge saws , as he watched all the reviews on YouTube and the craftsman was up there in the ratings .
> Apparently on youtube you can dam near do anything you can with a tablesaw , so he bought one. I told him buy a skil saw at the very least , and not this small hand held piece of junk .
> Recently he’s trying to cut some sections of plywood to build shelving,when it catches the plywood and goes flying in the air narrowly missing his fingers .
> He took it back and bought a dewalt tablesaw lol. Unfortunately he doesn’t take constructive criticism well


He stands to get seriously hurt in the long run. Safe operation of a tool - and knowing its limits - the FIRST thing you do with one. Even then, close calls are just around the corner on any ‘new’ experience we might go through. You did your job, let him learn the YT way.


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

The beauty of the edge guide/circler cutter is the 2 rods that set distance are standard 3/8 rod. I needed to cut an 8 foot arc. picked up the longer rods i needed at the local blacksmith shop and cut a perfect arc


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie, for that! There was a recent discussion here re what guides would fit what routers, and igot as far as checking the diameter of my (various) routers and guides, but didn't pursue it any further. Good to know about the standard sizing on the Bosch. 

Re Rick's buddy and his new toy; "Perhaps he shouldn't be allowed near power tools (or anything sharp for that matter... )." Did I see that coming or what?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Thanks, Charlie, for that! There was a recent discussion here re what guides would fit what routers, and igot as far as checking the diameter of my (various) routers and guides, but didn't pursue it any further. Good to know about the standard sizing on the Bosch.
> 
> Re Rick's buddy and his new toy;* "Perhaps he shouldn't be allowed near power tools (or anything sharp for that matter... )." Did I see that coming or what?*


You called it . The incident was beneficial for me , as he finally quit talking about what a great tool it was . 
I seen the cuts he made as he tried to follow a piece of wood as a guide . The cuts were none to accurate lol, but you gotta humour this guy , as he’s one of these people who likes to dish it out , but can’t take it . And I mean on a level you’ve never seen before.

Now he wants to own his first router , and I tried to sway him towards getting the Bosch 1617 evs , but YouTube’s really got him convinced to go with Rigid :lol: 
Guys just so you know , I’m not making this up,and it’s practically happening daily


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That edge guide is easily the best one out there. It is capable of great precision, and it can be used as a circle guide as well. With friends like that, who needs enemies.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The reviews that rated the Bosch edge guide as a big problem were probably written by users that were not a smart as the guide itself.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> The reviews that rated the Bosch edge guide as a big problem were probably written by users that were not a smart as the guide itself.


Heh...waiting for _Stick _to post some appropriate memes. 
In the meantime... >


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a Ridgid trim router that I lost in the fire, that was a dandy little router, I would not hesitate to recommend. I don't know about the larger one,,but I have had good luck with Ridgid tools.

HErb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

There shouldn't be an issue with these small one handed cicc saws. Roofers use them for cutting in vents etc.
Perhaps a better choice for a light small diameter bladed saw might be something like this(?)...
https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/circular-saws-ccs180-overview-132489-p/


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I made a few edge guides, based on Mr Pat Warner's designs. I purchased drill rods from McMaster Carr, and Bronze tipped set screws to lock the rods in. They are sweet!

Then I bought the Bosch edge guide shown, at a good price, discounts, etc.

I was not impressed... The diameter of the rods are extremely sloppy in the base holes. They lock in place. Ok it works.

I am a machinist, precision is a must, within reason. I'm not unreasonable, just practical when it needs to be.

Maybe I am over reacting, a little. I guess because I appreciate, and understand precision in tooling. I was just a little shocked that Bosch would make it that sloppy.

Rick I hope your friend does not hurt himself. No one needs that.

My comments are not intended to upset or bash anyone. I just wanted to share my personal thoughts, since I have one and can compare it to something else.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arcola60 said:


> I was not impressed... The diameter of the rods are extremely sloppy in the base holes. They lock in place. Ok it works.
> 
> I am a machinist, precision is a must, within reason. I'm not unreasonable, just practical when it needs to be.
> 
> ...


the Bosch guide is designed for use on multiple models of routers... 
they also made it so you could use either SAE or metric diametered rods in an assortment of diameters, rounds and hexes.........
having versatility sure was nice when I went to 60'' rods...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't argue that the holes in the casting aren't 'sloppy' size wise, they are, but it doesn't seem to have any effect (affect?) on performance _at all_.

When the setscrew tightens down the contact between the rod and the hole is at the bottom face of the hole and works the same as gripping a pipe in a 'V' notch. The rod is gripped solidly. Never had one slip, and isn't that really the point?
In any case, Ellery, you get full marks for making your own!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You Dan.

I have no issue with the guide itself, just the diameter discrepancy of the rod to base. It does work!

I have multiple routers. Many of them are not the quality of the BOSCH line. The bosch routers by far head the pack.

That might explain some of the bad reviews.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charlie; see Stick's comment https://www.routerforums.com/2134837-post19.html
As I mentioned earlier, with the thumbscrews tightened down, there's no play.


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks Dan.
As usual I write/speak instead of reading/listening. 
I use the set collars because they weren't expensive and because I then didn't have to worry about over tightening the thumbscrews and stripping out the holes in the router base


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick, The problem with YT is that anyone can post just about anything. I've learned a lot of very useful information from the videos but there are others that are actually cringe worthy. You have to be able to tell the difference. Basically, any idiot can post a video, and many of them do. If your buddy won't listen to reason, tell him he's on his own and leave him with the address of the nearest emergency room.


----------



## RossWilliams (Aug 1, 2018)

Are you sure he is talking about the edge guide and not the template guides. I have struggled with the template guides with the plunge base. The lever on the bosch template holder doesn't allow you to fully release the template with the dust collection attached.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RossWilliams said:


> Are you sure he is talking about the edge guide and not the template guides. I have struggled with the template guides with the plunge base. The lever on the bosch template holder doesn't allow you to fully release the template with the dust collection attached.


He’s a newbie to all of this, so you could very well be right Ross . And welcome to the forum


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

I used mine today. Love it


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mveach said:


> I used mine today. Love it


Ya I’m going to buy one just to see what all the hype is about :|


----------



## vkbellis (Aug 1, 2020)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> My buddy doesn’t know squat about routers , and he wants to buy his first . I’m trying to talk him into getting a Bosch 1617 evs , but he says in the reviews that it’s a hassle to install the guide .
> I’m assuming he’s talking about the edge guide that has rails that go into the holes of the routers base .
> When he reads reviews they complain about needing to turn some screw that no one makes a driver for .
> Does anyone have a clue what the heck he’s referring to? He also mentioned removing the base to install the guide , but I’m assuming the base stays on.
> As I’m saying , he doesn’t have a clue , *and his bible is youtube* , but I’m curious as to what this huge problem is he’s referring to regarding this elusive screw ?


I must confess: The fastener / screw that had me flummoxed for an embarrassing length of time was this:









As I'm sure all, or most of you already know, this is otherwise known as a Torx screw, or generically as a star head, the hexalobular internal, or ISO 10664. It wasn't until I was 65 and my fumbling with Bosch RA 1054 Deluxe Router Edge Guide that I learned the proper name for this fastener. The RA1054's edge guide is great, but the dust hood that comes with it is worthless, even when the cutting/ rebate/ rabbet is at the very edge of the workpiece. I finally just took the dust hood off of the edge guide assembly as 1) it creates a very precarious center of gravity situation when you set the router to the side in almost any position; and 2) the dust hood simply doesn't work well.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vkbellis said:


> I must confess: The fastener / screw that had me flummoxed for an embarrassing length of time was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally an honest Bosch review !


----------



## vkbellis (Aug 1, 2020)

@Rick - In case you missed it, my full (honest) review of the Bosch RA 1054 Deluxe Edge Guide that I posted last week is here:
https://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/143539-ra1054-bosch-deluxe-router-guide-review.html

The photos used in that article are available here:
https://www.routerforums.com/member...le-bosch-ra1054-edge-guide-circle-cutter.html

The (tangential (no pun intended)) photos to the referenced Thien Separator build are available here:
https://www.routerforums.com/members/vkbellis-albums-photos-thien-separator.html


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I only used mine once, just to try it out. It works...

I have not tried out the dust hood, nor the circle cutter set-up.

My only complaint, so far was the smaller diameter rods to base diameter variance.

I was planning on using it with my shop made edge guide. With the fine adjustment... on the Bosch.

I can't use it because the holes in the Bosch edge guide won't accept the rods from my edge guide. Which are sized PERFECTLY with the Bosch base...

Not a total loss, it does work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you saying that the base holes are larger than the Bosch Guide holes? ie your shop made guide used a larger rod diameter then the Bosch supplied ones? So now it's not compatible?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes Dan. I sized the rods precisely to glide in the holes. I used the back end of a drill bit to measure the size. Then I ordered drill rod from McMaster Carr. Smooth as silk.

They will not fit into the Bosch guide...


----------

